
Accused of Spying, Kaspersky Lab Will Show Its Code and Operations to Outsiders - tareqak
https://theintercept.com/2017/10/23/accused-of-spying-russian-security-firm-will-show-its-code-and-operations-to-outsiders/
======
tareqak
Original title: _Accused of Spying, Russian Security Firm Will Show Its Code
and Operations to Outsiders_

Techmeme summary: _Kim Zetter / The Intercept: Kaspersky offers source code
and business operations for review by independent third parties after Russian
spying claims_

